# Kann mir jemand dieses Bild (Link im Post) vektorisieren? *Wichtig*



## G-maRtin (5. Mai 2005)

*Kann mir jemand helfen bei diesem Bild (Link im Post)? *Wichtig**

Hi,

habe folgendes Bild (Maßstab 1:1)

http://home.arcor.de/tsh-martin/blablabla.bmp

Das ist dieses "La Linea" männchen aus den Gigi D'Agostino videos... Bla Bla Bla war des ja drin und The Riddle etc.

Damit wollte ich zum Klebemenschen gehen... Soll halt auf so klebefolie gezogen werden in der größe. Nun will der das bild aber vektorisiert haben und ich kann das nicht.   

Könnte mir jemand helfen wie ich das im Adobe Illustrator hin bekomme?
Hab sowas noch nie gemacht.

Wäre total super...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## akrite (5. Mai 2005)

...das ist hier eigentlich keine Grafikwerkstatt für Leute, die - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - etwas nicht können und andere machen es für sie. Hier kann man sich netten Rat holen, wie man es selber machen könnte.
Naja, kurz und gut, melde Dich bei mir per pm und ich schicke es Dir als Adobe Illustrator (ai) Vektorfile zu - es geht auch wmf ! Hat übrigens kaum gedauert, das zu machen, die mail zu tippen dauerte länger.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## G-maRtin (5. Mai 2005)

Hmm,

kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie ich mit Adobe illustrator vorgehen muss wenn ich das gezeigte bild vektorisieren will? Mache da zum ersten mal 

akrite hatte ich eine PN geschrieben mit email adresse von mir, die hat er auch gelesen aber kam bisher nichts an.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand nen bissl erklären wie ich vorgehen muss?!


----------



## akrite (5. Mai 2005)

...in diesen Foren darfst Du gerne noch etwas lernen ... Geduld ! Wenn Du schon etwas anfragst und jemand Dir hilft, dann macht man den nicht öffentlich schlecht ! Auch wenn ich das ganze schon fertig habe, heißt das noch lange nicht, das ich es Dir auch sofort schicke, kann ja durchaus sein, das ich noch etwas verbessern will - jetzt bekommst Du es in der ersten Fassung !

Andreas


----------



## G-maRtin (5. Mai 2005)

ich habe dich doch nicht schlecht gemacht.
Habe nur geschrieben das ich bis jetzt noch nichts von dir bekommen habe.

Und aufgrund deiner aussage das dies keine Grafikwerkstatt ist, habe ich nachgefragt ob mir jemand helfen kann mit illustrator zu arbeiten.

PS: das sieht ja schonmal ganz anders und "glatter" aus als vorher.. nur wie bekomme ich da jetzt die ganzen wellen raus? hab mit dem oder anderen vektor programmen noch nie gearbeitet. Oder haste noch eine "zweite version" von dem bild?


----------



## c2uk (5. Mai 2005)

@G-maRtin
 Mal ein Ratschlag von einem Außenstehenden:

 Nicht immer hat jemand anders immer gleich Zeit, Du solltest Dich etwas mehr in Geduld üben. Du selbst könntest aber auch etwas mehr Zeit investieren, indem Du z.B. auch das Handbuch oder die eingebaute Hilfe von solch eine teuren Programm studierst und Dich nebenbei vielleicht auch noch mit der hier gültigen Netiquette vertraut machst.


----------



## G-maRtin (5. Mai 2005)

Ich hab eben eine testversion nur runter geladen damit ich die *.ai von akrite öffnen kann.
Danke dafür schonmal akrite...

Das ding ist, ich brauche die grafik bis morgen   

deswegen is das etwas wüst momentan für mich...


Das hier ist die *.ai Datei von akrite:
http://home.arcor.de/tsh-martin/gigi_by_akrite.ai

Müssen nur noch die wellen dadrinne weg. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## akrite (5. Mai 2005)

...ich habe die Bitmap einfach nur vektorisiert(nicht einmal mit AI ;-) ) für die Korrektur hast Du mir ja keine Zeit gelassen, außerdem ist es auf der Terrasse auch schöner.
... überflüssige Ankerpunkte(Anchor-Points) können gelösscht werden und die restlichen werden nach belieben verschoben.

Andreas


----------



## G-maRtin (5. Mai 2005)

und wie mache ich das?  ;-) 


PS: hier bei uns ist kein wetter für terasse


----------



## Ellie (5. Mai 2005)

Moin,

der Typ der dir die Folie schneidet vektorisiert dir die Datei auch gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis.

Dann braucht man hier keine Leute scheuchen... Du mußt die Punkte so verschieben in Illustrator, daß die Ecken weggehen. Da sollte eine Online-Hilfe bei sein... einem Laien das in 5 Minuten zu erklären ist schlicht unmöglich.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## akrite (5. Mai 2005)

...ein guter Einstieg in das    und suche diese Tools:


----------



## mailo (8. Mai 2005)

Ist ja ein netter Ton den Du dort hast akrite. Tolles Gold Mitglied... :-(
Marc


----------



## akrite (8. Mai 2005)

...was denn, soll ich ihm jetzt etwa noch ein Video-Tutorial machen   Ich denke, das jeder in der Lage sein sollte wenigstens die einfachsten Basics selbst zu lösen. Es nervt ziemlich, dauernd Fragen zu lesen, die man durch einfaches ausprobieren auch selbst rauskriegen kann - schlieslich habe ich ihm das Ding ja schon vektorisiert demnächst geb ich Leuten auch noch die Brust, weil sie den Weg zum Kühlschrank nicht finden   - herrjehh, was ist nur aus der heutigen Jugend geworden, kein Wunder , das es so wenig Ingenieure gibt, keiner will mehr etwas ausprobieren ... FAULHEIT siegt   

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Honigbienchen (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Und zwar wollte ich einige Vereins-T-Shirts drucken lassen und benötige dafür zwei Vektorgrafiken. Ich habe zwar Adobe Illustrator, kann damit aber keine Vektorgrafiken erstellen. In der online-Hilfe und im Internet habe ich ebenfalls geguckt, bin allerdings auf keine Anleitung oder ähnliches gestoßen. Kann mir jemand einen Link zu einer Anleitung zum Erstellen von Vektorgrafiken mit Illustrator posten, oder eine kleine Anleitung schreiben. Ich möchte mich gerne für die Zukunft damit beschäftigen, weiß allerdings nicht, wo ich anfangen soll. Das eine Bild ist auch sehr kompliziert: http://home.arcor.de/....jpg 
Es würde mir sehr weiterhelfen, wenn ich ein wenig Hilfe von euch bekommen könnte.


----------



## FHPower (11. Mai 2005)

akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..., dass jeder in der Lage sein sollte wenigstens die einfachsten Basics selbst zu lösen. Es nervt ziemlich, dauernd Fragen zu lesen, die man durch einfaches ausprobieren auch selbst rauskriegen kann...



Ich denke, gerade auch für solche Menschen sind solche Foren ganz hilfreich. Die Programme können immer mehr und der Einstieg fällt dadurch immer schwerer. Besonders wenn man ein bestimmtes Ziel in Augen hat und das schnell erreichen möchte, will man nicht erst die ganzen Grundfunktionen durcharbeiten, bis man die richtige gefunden hat.

Aber ansonsten geb ich dir schon recht. Die Tutorials, die in den Programmen integriert sind, sind in der Regel schon spitze. Man muss sie nur durcharbeiten (und die nötige Zeit dafür investieren). Auch gibt es im Netz viele gute Seiten mit vielen Tutorials und Foren. Da muss ich allerdings aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Tutorials und Foreneinträge oft nicht wirklich für Einsteiger geschrieben wurden. Die Tutorials sind oft zu oberflächlich und die Antworten in den Foren sind meist sehr, sehr knapp oder es werden wirklich nur die notwendigsten Tipps gegeben. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder Forumseintrag mit einer kompletten Anleitung abgeschlossen werden, wie das gestellte Problem gelöst wird.

Das hätte mehrere Vorteile:

Das Problem wurde auch wirklich gelöst.
Leute, die erst wesentlich später auf den Forumseintrag aufmeksam werden, profitieren auch von dem Problem. Denn sie finden gleich die Lösung zu dem Problem.
Da Probleme auch wirklich gelöst werden, werden nicht andauernd die gleichen Fragen gestellt (was den ein oder andern hier ja immer wieder stört).
Und schließlich wäre das eine feine Geste. Denn immerhin hat man von der Hilfe anderer profitiert. Somit sollte sich der mit dem Problem auch die Mühe machen, die Lösung dazu zu formulieren.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr der gleichen Meinung seid. Somit könnten wir das Web auch glecihzeitig etwas aufräumen (bzw. dieses Forum).
"_Strukturiert und organisiert an die Arbeit_", heist also die Devise.

MFG
FHPower


----------



## Ellie (11. Mai 2005)

Moin,

damit ist aber zum Thema vektorisieren auch nicht wirklich geholfen. Als Anfänger kannst Du Stunden zu bringen bis die Kurven richtig sitzen, denn die meisten Bilder sind Handarbeit, trotz aller Vektorisierungsprogramme. Und nicht jedes Motiv ist geeignet.

Was mich stört ist auch, daß die Leute T-Shirts drucken lassen wollen und die Verkäufer nicht mal einen günstigen Service für die Datei anbieten, sondern die Leute alleine stehenlassen.

Ich hab auf meiner HP eine FAQ zum Thema Textildruck eingerichtet, ist aber kein Tutorial. Jedes Vektorprogramm funktioniert in der Bedienung anders und ich kenne auch nicht jedes Programm.

Die Schritte möchte ich aber trotzdem erklären:

1. braucht man die einigermaßen hoch aufgelöste Bilddatei, die Du vektorisieren möchtest. 72 dpi aus dem www reichen oft nicht aus, optimal sind 300 dpi.

2. Lädst Du dieses Bild in dein Vektorprogramm und verankerst das Bild, damit es sich nicht verschiebt.

3. Jetzt setze ich immer als gerade Linien überall Punkte, wo später Kurven oder Ecken sein werden. Erst den kompletten Umriss, dann die Details.

4. Danach verändere ich die Eigenschaften der einzelnen Knotenpunkte (z.B. in Bezier-Ecke, glatte Kurve, symmetrische Kurve) und gleiche die Linien an das Original an.

5. Das wiederhole ich für jede Farbe, bei Textildruck ist das ja beschränkt, ebenso die Linienbreite und Details.

Der Zeitaufwand ist nicht unerheblich und nur sehr einfache Motive  z.B. mit Streamline oder Corel Trace. Als Anfänger habe ich früher schon mal so 3-4 Stunden an einem einfachen einfarbigen Motiv gesessen.

Die Online-Hilfe sollte euch über die Funktionen und den Umgang mit Knotenpunkten ausreichend informieren. Das einem die Kurven "weglaufen" und nie dort bleiben wo sie hinsollen ist am Anfang vollkommen normal, es braucht Übung, Übung und nochmal Übung.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Honigbienchen (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

danke für eure Posts. Ich glaube, mein Problem ist in erster Linie, dass ich gar nicht weiß, wie letztendlich so eine Vektorgrafik überhaupt aussehen soll. Ich weiß zwar, dass dort Kurven, Tangenten, Geraden usw. an der Grafik anliegen, an welchen Punkten diese aber wichtig sind und wozu diese überhaupt gebraucht werden, ist mir schleierhaft. Das Unternehmen für den Textildruck bietet auch an, die Grafiken selber umzuwandeln, allerdings kostet das 30€ und die habe ich (eigentlich) nicht.   Ich gebe denen trotzdem den Auftrag und beschäftige mich dnan mal ausführlich mit dem Thema, wennich Zeit habe. Auf jeden Fall danke für deinen Post, Ellie.


----------



## FHPower (11. Mai 2005)

Vektorgrafiken sind anders Beschrieben als Pixelbilder. Ganz Grob:
Wärend Pixelbilder aus einer festen Matrix aus Pixeln besteht, wird ein Vektorbild aus Linien, Kurven und Farbinformationen zusammengesetzt. Weil dazu nur Anfangs- und Endpunkte sowie die Richtung der Linien zu speichern sind, kommen Vektorgrafiken mit wenig Speicherplatz aus. Jede Änderung des Bildes muss neu berechnet werden, ohne dass aber ein Qualitätsverlust entsteht. Vektorgrafiken eignen sich am besten für Text und Grafiken, die eine klare Konturlinie in jeder Größe erfordern.. 

--> Wenn dein T-Shirt-mensch also ein Pixelbild hat und das Vergrößert, dann hast du so einen treppeneffekt an Konturen. Das sieht nicht schön aus. Bei Vektorgrafiken kann man vergrößern und verkleinern wie man will. Hier wird das Bild immer neu Berechnet und die Konturen und Linien werden sauber dargestellt. Deshalb wollen die Druckereien immer Vektorbilder.

Gruß


----------



## Ellie (11. Mai 2005)

Moin,

das ist so nicht ganz richtig, denn es kommt wesentlich auf die Druckmethode an. Wer ein T-Shirt plotten lässt der muß eine Vektorgrafik liefern, bei "normalem" Sieb- oder Transferdruck muß das nicht sein. Natürlich brauchst Du ein Bild in der richtigen Auflösung, ein 72 dpi www-Bild reicht nie aus, ein Foto von der Digitalkamera oder ein guter 300 dpi Scan schon.

Das Problem mit den "wo welcher Punkt hingehört" kann man nicht in einem Tutorial erklären, sondern muß geduldig "Punkte" schieben um zu begreifen, wann man eine Linie, eine Bezier-Kurze, wann sie glatt und wann sie symmetrisch sein muß. Einfach ausprobieren.

30,- Euro sind für das Bild ok...

LG,
Ellie


----------



## BSE Royal (12. Mai 2005)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man am schnellsten zu Ergebnissen kommt, wenn man sich einfach zu Beginn einfache Objekte nimmt (JPG Grafiken), z.B. eine Tasse, eine Fernbedienung etc, diese in Illustrator auf einer Ebene platziert, (Dateilatzieren), rechtsklick auf die Ebene und Häckchen bei "Vorlage" machen un die Ebene sperren. (Leeres Feld neben dem Auge Symbol in der Ebenenpalette.

Anschließend auf einer neuen Ebene darüber beginnen, mit dem Pfadtool zu experimentieren und die Form nachzuzeichnen. Ein anfänglicher Blick in das Handbuch, bzw. F1 für das grundlegende Prinzip sollte helfen, eine Wissensbasis für das Experimentieren zu schaffen.

Auf diese spielerische Weise verliert man schnell die Angst vor dem doch recht eigenwilligen Pfadwerkzeug. Wem das Handbuch nicht gut genug ist (obwohl da alles drin steht) der findet hier einige Workshops und Infos, die speziell an den Anfänger gerichtet sind:

Arbeit mit Pfaden
Grundlegendes Gestalten (mit Illustrator)
P.E.Bézier und die Bézierkurve

Das soll nun keine Schleichwerbung für Photozauber sein, aber wenn es da die mehrfach erfragten Tutorials gibt...

Der BSE!


----------

